# Problem with Onkyo SR608 and Comcast Cable Box



## mbpros (Dec 26, 2012)

I have had the Onkyo SR608 receiver for awhile without a problem, and had to swap out my Comcast cable box. I got a new Comcast Box (DCT3416)...and connected it correctly (simply plugged it in, plugged in the coax cable, and connected the HDMI cable (the other end of the HDMI cable was still connected to the Onkyo).

After activating the cable box, I am getting just a blue screen on my TV. The cable box was properly activated remotely by Comcast, and the Onkyo is set to CAB/SAT.

Since all I did was plug in to the new box the two connections that I had unplugged from the old box, I can't figure out the problem. 

My Blu Ray player is playing fine....Both the Blu Ray and the Cable Box go to the HDMI 1 in the receiver....

I configured my Harmony 900 remote and tried, but still just the blue screen on the TV when using cable.

I checked to make sure the HDMI cable is properly secure in the Onkyo also and it is...so I'm stumped!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS!. I suggest trying a different HDMI cable first if that does not help I would try turning on things in a different order. The problem is most likely a handshake issue. This is common and if all else fails you may need to contact Comcast and get them to swap the box out for a different one with a newer firmware.


----------

